# Field to pier



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

If im averaging around 100 yards on a level field around how far would i be casting from a pier elevated between 20-50 feet in the air. I figured it would add between 20-30 yards to the cast but was wondering if someone had figured this out before.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Even taking trajectory into it it cant be that far . . . 

The payload is falling nearly vertical at the end of the cast.

To find out how far it is because of the elevation use the Pythagorean Theorem:

a² + b² = c²

height of 20' (20 x 20) + (300 x 300) = 90,400, √90400 = 300.66592

Or about 8 inches

Height of 50' (50 x 50) + (300 x 300) = 92,500, √92500 = 304.1381

Or about 4 feet 2 inches.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL he broke out the math. Check out the skills. But there would eb a little more Physics involved in the total equation yes he is basicly right. The elevation does not add that much distance.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Depends on water depth plus pier height. Or, for example, if fishing from boat in 400' water and you cast out 400' and engaged the reel, a 8 oz[example] would sink straight down to 400' [no current]. So, in actuality, you could just let the line freespool from the rail till it hit bottom and achieve same goal. So , if you cast from the surf out 300', into 30' water your cast would be 270'.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HStew said:


> Depends on water depth plus pier height. Or, for example, if fishing from boat in 400' water and you cast out 400' and engaged the reel, a 8 oz[example] would sink straight down to 400' [no current]. So, in actuality, you could just let the line freespool from the rail till it hit bottom and achieve same goal. So , if you cast from the surf out 300', into 30' water your cast would be 270'.


This is more on the money but the math is off a tad . Assuming you cast out a line drive 300' and stopped the reel upon contact with the water, You would still have 300 ' of line out, but the sinker would move back towared you slightly as it sunk the 30 feet of water depth. Actual distance would equate to 298.4 feet. The problem is there will be some bow (slack in the line at the end of the cast, and the sinker is generally more likely to sink straight down.


-- You cast OUT however far you cast out-- then as the sinker drops in elevation (due to water depth or pier elevation ) the sinker actually moves back toward you as the line tightens up (generally speaking) THis can be negated somewhat by a really tall pier and shallow water. Theoretically with a really slack line and a line drive you could move the sinker forward (away from you)through the water column-- doable with spinning equipment at any rate.

A really tall pier may give you the benefit of a stronger wind at your back (providing you can use it to your advantage.)


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Not to to muddy the water too much....

Trajectory angle makes a big difference.

The included sketch illustrates what can happen, when casting different trajectories. Please note neither trajectory path as drawn is precisely right, nor is it precisely wrong, this is just makes a point regarding release angles.










Blaine


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

does all this catch more fish?


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Bill,

Maybe, maybe not, that's why it's in the Distance Casting Forum.

My best,

Blaine


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BlaineO said:


> Not to to muddy the water too much....
> 
> Trajectory angle makes a big difference.
> 
> ...




Very good-- just as a golf ball that Climbs exceptionally high can lose distance, so can a cast that is too high- especially one into a wind-- of course with the wind at the back-- it may help to toss higher to get a little more carry from the wind. 



> does all this catch more fish?


Depends, but that wasn't the question...

THe real advantage to a pier isn't usually the height above water, tho that does aid in being able to read/study the water.

The obvious advantage to a pier is walking out to the end to reach deeper water. without even a need to cast to great distances (obviously varies from pier to pier) That is the pier guy can reach deeper water than the surf caster-- assuming the pier extends out into deeper water.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

*Probably closer to 75 yards*

Unless you are field casting with bait and a rig you will loose a heck of a lot more distance to drag than you will gain from the height of the pier. Plus, unless you are on an empty pier, you will restrict the power you can put into a cast.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Dammit boys!!!!* _Work is complicated enough! Don't screw up my fishing!!! Just bait the hook and throw it as far as you can, then sit back, have a beer and _RELAX!!!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

racewire20 said:


> *Dammit boys!!!!* _Work is complicated enough! Don't screw up my fishing!!! Just bait the hook and throw it as far as you can, then sit back, have a beer and _RELAX!!!


Got that right. Since I joind here Ive learned just how technical fishing can be. Dont get me wrong though I love learning more and more :fishing:


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

right now for the most part its just throw set forget cuz nothing is happening


----------



## eastside (Dec 13, 2008)

howzit,

dont forget to factor your baited rig too....


aloha,


----------

